# DVD drive not reading disc



## dontknowmuch (Sep 5, 2008)

I have tried everything including updates and the cd drive will read but the dvd drive won't read any disc. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## JayJ24 (Jan 8, 2008)

If your PC sees your dvd drive but it still can not read any dvds 

Not sure if there is anything you can do but buy a new dvd drive

they are pretty cheap at newegg


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling the drive in Device Manager and then rebooting your system and letting Windows automatically re-install it?

To get to Device Manager:

*Right* click *My Computer* > *Properties* > *Hardware* tab > *Device Manager*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the upper and lower filters scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------

